# Bensdorp Cocoa, Chocolate Cherry Cake



## redheelerdog (Aug 19, 2016)

Bensdorp Cocoa, Chocolate Cherry Cake

Here’s a chocolate cake I made and wanted to share with all of you.

The cake itself is 2 boxes of Duncan Hines Supermoist with added Espresso powder and Nielsen-Massey pure vanilla extract. Also baked into each cake layer are Schawns dark sweet cherries.

The middle and outer frosting is home made Nestle chocolate cocoa butter cream frosting with cream cheese added.

The bottom and top decorative icing is homemade Bendorp Cocoa chocolate butter cream icing.

The top is covered with cherry pie filling.

Overall the cake is over 12 inches tall and weighs over 5lbs.

I am extremely happy with the results.

Money shot to come!

King Arthur Bensdorp Dutch Process Cocoa: http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop...ransactional&utm_content=etorder-confirmation

Nestle Cocoa: https://www.verybestbaking.com/products/4013/tollhouse/nestle-toll-house-baking-cocoa/

King Aruthur Espresso Powder: http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop...ransactional&utm_content=etorder-confirmation

Nielsen-Massey pure vanilla extract: http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/items/pure-vanilla-extract-2-oz

Schawns dark sweet cherries: http://www.schwans.com/products/product?id=66018

Thanks for looking.













Chocolate Cake-1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Aug 19, 2016


















Chocolate Cake-2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Aug 19, 2016


















Chocolate Cake-3.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Aug 19, 2016


















Chocolate Cake-4.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Aug 19, 2016


















Chocolate Cake-5.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Aug 19, 2016


















Chocolate Cake-6.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Aug 19, 2016


----------



## b-one (Aug 19, 2016)

Looks like a tasty cake!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 19, 2016)

Nice John, I'm not much for sweets but I'd sure take a slice of that !   Looks awesome !  Thumbs Up


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 19, 2016)

Wow...Death by Chocolate! That a lot of good stuff there...JJ


----------



## b-one (Aug 19, 2016)

Saving the money shot for Saturday? Maybe a sugar coma?:biggrin:


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 19, 2016)

Money Shot -













Chocolate Cake-7.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Aug 19, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 20, 2016)

Holy Cow John!

I don't know what to say other than WOW!!!

That looks absolutely delicious!

Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks fellas, it was really fun making this cake, and it was really delicious!


----------



## b-one (Aug 20, 2016)

I prefer cheescake,but that's a tasty looking cake! You sharing that cake or trying to hide the evidence before someone gets home?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 23, 2016)

Now that's one huge cake John.  Just what I like--rich, moist, lots of chocolate, and BIG.

Think I'll have to try that one for sure.

POINTS!!!

Gary


----------



## gary s (Sep 2, 2016)

That thing is to pretty to Eat !!!     
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------

